
Show HN: Plx – React parallax component - stankot
https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-plx
======
stankot
Hello HN,

I got tired of making react parallax components over and over again, so I
ended up creating what I think is pretty robust and performant solution. Most
of the code is based on the production projects I've done in the past.

Demo: [https://stanko.github.io/react-plx/](https://stanko.github.io/react-
plx/)

How it works: [https://stanko.github.io/plx-react-parallax-
component/](https://stanko.github.io/plx-react-parallax-component/)

It has multiple optimizations described on the links above.

Feedback and contributions are welcome.

Cheers!

------
lecarore
I was looking for something like this a while ago. Not to be used with react
though. Is the coupling necessary ? I would be sweet to have it as a vanillaJS
lib + a react wrapper if it makes sense to you (I didn't look deeply at the
code).

~~~
stankot
Atm I have no plans of rewriting to vanilla, as it is really cumbersome to
maintain two parallel libraries. But the most of the code can be reused to
write vanilla solution if you want to give it a try.

